# Cricket Virus



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

For us cricket users we may be in for a price increase come spring. I have never heard of "crickt virus", but read this article. Next time I'm up at Ard's Cricket Farm I will stop in and see what they say. Was by there yesterday but was not aware of this article yesterday. 

http://www.latimes.com/news/nationw...-food-and-farm-cricket-crisis,0,6189305.story


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

*I've heard of it...*

It's called "chirpees" .... :thumbup:


----------



## Evensplit (Oct 2, 2007)

hjorgan said:


> It's called "chirpees" .... :thumbup:


:notworthy: :notworthy: :notworthy: :notworthy:


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

thats one more animal to add to the birds and bees and fish kills


----------



## ACTIONJACKSON (May 6, 2010)

I thought it was RLS...Restless Leg Syndrome:donatello:..ha ha


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

You guys are somethng else...... LOL


----------



## WW2 (Sep 28, 2007)

hjorgan said:


> It's called "chirpees" .... :thumbup:


Nice. rofl


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

"Chirpees" is just like the "Bird Flu" --- It's .
.
.
"Un-tweetable".....


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

Ok.... I'll stop.....


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

I thought Ard's closed?


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

So far as I know Ard's is still open. I was by there on Wednesday and saw a lot of cars . Always is when workers are present. If you can get there this is the place to buy bait. Last time I bought wigglers were $24 per 1,000, and crickets $12 per thousand. In the spring you can run through a thousand crickets in no time if you fish frequently. Take care of them and they will last a couple of weeks or more.


----------



## Sailor50 (Nov 8, 2007)

Where is Ards? (Address)


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

http://www.manta.com/c/mmg7kqh/ard-s-cricket-ranch


type in the address in mapquest and it will give you a better idea where Ard's is located.


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

They must have sold it. Kathy passed away.
http://www.merchantcircle.com/business/Ards.Cricket.Ranch.850-433-3838/review/list


----------

